# Spain's economic woes spark fears of youth brain-drain



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

BBC News - Spain's economic woes spark fears of youth brain-drain

Article on BBC website today. 

In summary, it talks to young Spanish students about their perceived job opportunities (or lack of), and the consequent migration to other countries.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

This isn't news I´m afraid - young graduates and skilled workers have been leaving Spain to work abroad for years, and the numbers have increased exponentially since the start of the recession. With 45% unemployment amongst under 25s they have little choice.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> This isn't news I´m afraid - young graduates and skilled workers have been leaving Spain to work abroad for years, and the numbers have increased exponentially since the start of the recession. With 45% unemployment amongst under 25s they have little choice.


No, it's not new, although more and more are going and more and more people are noticing. It was an interesting, although throughly depressing article, Lynn!
Here's a recent thread that talked about the same thing
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/69373-history-repeats-itself.html

I noticed on another forum people talking about sending their children back to the UK for further education; university and the like because the employment prospects here are so bad. Although I can understand their worries, I think it's out of the frying pan and into the fire in some ways. Obviously the employment situation in the UK is better than Spain, but how much better, and for how long? Some economists say that France and the UK are teetering on the edge of disaster, but they are more adept at covering it up, and I certainly don't see a lot of expansion, investment, growth = hope in the UK. People talk about the qualifications gained here will only be valid for Spain, but the reverse is true too. I suppose we're talking about short term solutions - go where the work is now and think about tomorrow tomorrow.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No, it's not new, although more and more are going and more and more people are noticing. It was an interesting, although throughly depressing article, Lynn!
> Here's a recent thread that talked about the same thing
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/69373-history-repeats-itself.html
> 
> I noticed on another forum people talking about sending their children back to the UK for further education; university and the like because the employment prospects here are so bad. Although I can understand their worries, I think it's out of the frying pan and into the fire in some ways. Obviously the employment situation in the UK is better than Spain, but how much better, and for how long? Some economists say that France and the UK are teetering on the edge of disaster, but they are more adept at covering it up, and I certainly don't see a lot of expansion, investment, growth = hope in the UK. People talk about the qualifications gained here will only be valid for Spain, but the reverse is true too. I suppose we're talking about short term solutions - go where the work is now and think about tomorrow tomorrow.


Yes, many of the Spanish cohort from my son's year at school chose to go to university in the UK, but then, they had been educated in English since kindergarten and surely the very fact that they are bilingual and educated to degree level (eventually) will put them at the front of the job queue where ever they eventually end up.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The only places where there is growth are in the emerging economies: Brazil, China, India even Russia.
In fifty years' time-maybe sooner - China will have overtaken the U.S. to become the world's largest economy.
Who would have thought LandRover would be owned by a massive Indian company......
The decline of the West has been predicted for over a century, at first by gloomy philosophers but more recently by economists.
The emerging nations, which include some African states, are now not surprisingly expecting to enjoy the same material standards that we have enjoyed and are still enjoying in spite of the current economic crisis.
This will put a huge extra burden on the environment and lead to pressures on western economies as cheaper manufactured goods flood their markets.
Who can blame people who have existed for years on or below the poverty line wanting to 'consume' like we do?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Strangely enough, some young ones from here have upped sticks and migrated to Australia. Apparently now in Perth, Western Australia, the community is large enough, to have Canary Island meetings where they prepare Papas Arrugados with Mojo sauce.

Originally Venezuela would have been the first choice, but with Hugo in power people are leaving rather than emigrating.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I have moved the UK-specific comments to a new thread in La Tasca

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/91281-education-university-uk.html


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

I worry about the future of my 5 and 3 yr olds. Should i stay here should we go back? No one knows what it will be like here in 10-15 yrs. I suppose the only advantage they will have is the fact that my oh is spanish so they will be fully bilingual.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

leedsutdgem said:


> I worry about the future of my 5 and 3 yr olds. Should i stay here should we go back? No one knows what it will be like here in 10-15 yrs. I suppose the only advantage they will have is the fact that my oh is spanish so they will be fully bilingual.


I worry too - mine are 12 & 15 though - so it's a bit more of an 'imminent' worry


the 15 year old wants to go to uni - but in the US where my OH has business interests

the 12 year old - who knows :confused2:

they are both bilingual, having had just about all their education in Spain & in the Spanish system

I'm hoping that will give them an edge, whatever they decide to do - it certainly can't hurt

neither of them see themselves back in the UK though - it isn't 'home' at all

I'm just glad the 15 year old isn't planning to leave school at the end of this school year


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

None of my offspring went to University, all reside in England and all are in work.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> I worry too - mine are 12 & 15 though - so it's a bit more of an 'imminent' worry
> 
> 
> the 15 year old wants to go to uni - but in the US where my OH has business interests
> ...


Not at all. I'm sure they'd have no problem getting into a US (or Canadian if you're looking to pay half the tuition you'd have to pay in the US) university and getting scholarships.


----------

